# Question bout church puter



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I THOUGHT, one had to be linked to a server/provider in order to be able to use a computer , in this case, to get on U Tube, and play church songs, watch religious films, ect. Guy from church just called me said that he called R Shack, and they said not true. Clue me in.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't know of anyway to get on say Utubes without SOMEBODY using a service provider. Say if that church has WiFi Free Internet SOME where along the line has to be connected to the internet. Smart phones, iPads, Smart TV's all can use WiFi but whomever is providing that WiFi Signal IS connected to the internet in some way shape or form.


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Either the "guy from church" misunderstood the Radio Shack guy or the Radio Shack guy misunderstood the "guy from church". Yes, indeedy; you need a service provider.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

It is possible to use a computer that is not connected to the internet. It is possible to watch stuff that has been downloaded and physically moved (sneakernet) to that computer. It is not possible to browse the net.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, you could pull video from the web on another computer, put it onto a USB drive or CD or something and put itoin the church computer to watch.


I pull video from youtube at night during my free time, then I watch them during the day when I don't have my computer hooked to the web so I can save my daytime bandwidth..


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

simi-steading said:


> Yes, you could pull video from the web on another computer, put it onto a USB drive or CD or something and put itoin the church computer to watch.
> 
> 
> I pull video from youtube at night during my free time, then I watch them during the day when I don't have my computer hooked to the web so I can save my daytime bandwidth..



What program do you use that will save the video like that?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I use this web site... post in the URL of the video you want and click download

http://en.savefrom.net/

Or, while on the page of youtube of the video you want, remove the www. (the three w's and the dot (.)) and replace it with ss


it will look like https : // ssyoutube.com/video=whatever (I put the spaces so it would not become a link)

That will open a warning window.. just click past the site certificate warning.. It will take you to the savefrom.net page and allow you to download Basically a shortcut to the site and around cutting and pasting..


----------

